# pop eye on betta



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

found a small red ragged area on the chin of my betta the other day. The skin was hanging like when you get a cut.
Treated with meleuca.
yesterday his eye was swollen and covered in fungus. Remove into clean water and started Maracin 2 treatment. The sore seems to be getting worse, the eye is better at times and then again looks worse. His gill on that side is now swollen. Anyone have any ideas? the maracin says to treat for five days which i will do.Then it says to only treat once. would I treat again if this first treatment doesn't work? After a water change?
I don't know what happened to this little guy. I thoughT I saw a bit of a white lump on his upper lip last week but that disappeared. i am wondering if he has a growth of some sort that broke thru the skin. Any ideas or consolation?
mousey


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The pop eye is a bit smaller but he still is not seeing out of that eye. 
I decided to change his water today as he has been having looose poops while getting the antibiotic. When I netted him the sore on his chin started to bleed all over. I wonder if it is safe to do a second treatment on him?using the maracin 2?
he eats well.
mousey


----------

